# Scrollbar ändern



## Brisingr (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute 
Wenn man mit Hilfe von CSS und dem Befehl "overflow" ein div-tag als Scrollbar definiert hat man ja wie gewohnt die gräuliche Scrollleiste.
Wie kann man das ändern dass es zB so aussieht? 

:
	

		
			
		

		
	



(Quelle vom Bild : http://www.reinegger.net/50_gruende_photoshop_nicht_fuer_webdesign_zu_verwenden.html )
Danke (;


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
die Scrollbars kannst du nur per javascript ändern. Und hier auch nicht die Browserscrollbars ersetzen.
Ein Plugin für jQuery z.B: http://jscrollpane.kelvinluck.com/, http://www.aplweb.co.uk/blog/js/scrollbars-v2/
Ein Plugin für Mootools: http://solutoire.com/2008/03/10/mootools-css-styled-scrollbar/

Was du per CSS machen kannst ist die Farben der Scrollbalken anzupassen. Das funktioniert aber nicht auf allen Browsern und Betriebssystemen.
http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm

Viele Grüße


----------

